# Just one bud watch!!



## phraggy (Oct 9, 2016)

Excited about this 'bud watch' the label says -- Michael Koopowitz x sanderianum x anitum. The buds are almost black and I'm wondering how it may look when it comes into bloom. The best I can find is the name I put on the pic but Shin Yi's Pride I don't think contains sanderianum.


----------



## Redtwist (Oct 9, 2016)

Should be a good looking one with that mix Ed
Bluenanta lists sand x anitum as Yang Ji Hawk, so is it a MK x YJHawk?


----------



## troy (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm very anxious to see this bloom!!! very good pick up ed!!!


----------



## Justin (Oct 9, 2016)

Oooooh...


----------



## troy (Oct 9, 2016)

The picture says 'shin yi's pride' is m.k. x roth. Phillipinenese x sanderianum is m.k.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2016)

Looks like it will be dark.


----------

